# You LAUGH..................... You LOSE!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!



## Watson (Jun 18, 2012)

rules are simple. 

you laugh, you lose.

and so it begins.

good luck everyone.


----------



## Watson (Jun 18, 2012)




----------



## Watson (Jun 18, 2012)




----------



## Watson (Jun 18, 2012)




----------



## Watson (Jun 18, 2012)




----------



## Watson (Jun 18, 2012)




----------



## Watson (Jun 18, 2012)




----------



## Watson (Jun 18, 2012)




----------



## Watson (Jun 18, 2012)




----------



## DOMS (Jun 18, 2012)

Socrates said:


>



I lost.


----------



## Coop817 (Jun 18, 2012)

I laughed at "I have a dreamsicle"..I was out early


----------



## Watson (Jun 18, 2012)




----------



## Watson (Jun 18, 2012)




----------



## Watson (Jun 18, 2012)




----------



## Watson (Jun 18, 2012)




----------



## Watson (Jun 18, 2012)




----------



## Watson (Jun 18, 2012)




----------



## Watson (Jun 18, 2012)




----------



## cube789 (Jun 18, 2012)




----------



## Watson (Jun 18, 2012)




----------



## Watson (Jun 18, 2012)




----------



## Watson (Jun 18, 2012)




----------



## Watson (Jun 18, 2012)




----------



## Watson (Jun 18, 2012)




----------



## Watson (Jun 18, 2012)




----------



## Watson (Jun 18, 2012)




----------



## Watson (Jun 18, 2012)




----------



## Watson (Jun 18, 2012)




----------



## Watson (Jun 18, 2012)




----------



## Watson (Jun 18, 2012)




----------



## Watson (Jun 18, 2012)




----------



## Watson (Jun 18, 2012)




----------



## Watson (Jun 18, 2012)




----------



## Watson (Jun 18, 2012)




----------



## Watson (Jun 18, 2012)




----------



## Watson (Jun 18, 2012)




----------



## Watson (Jun 18, 2012)




----------



## Watson (Jun 18, 2012)




----------



## Watson (Jun 18, 2012)




----------



## Watson (Jun 18, 2012)




----------



## Watson (Jun 18, 2012)




----------



## Watson (Jun 18, 2012)




----------



## Watson (Jun 18, 2012)




----------



## Watson (Jun 18, 2012)




----------



## Watson (Jun 18, 2012)




----------



## Watson (Jun 18, 2012)




----------



## Watson (Jun 18, 2012)




----------



## Watson (Jun 18, 2012)




----------



## Watson (Jun 18, 2012)




----------



## Watson (Jun 18, 2012)




----------



## Watson (Jun 18, 2012)




----------



## Watson (Jun 18, 2012)




----------



## Watson (Jun 18, 2012)




----------



## Watson (Jun 18, 2012)




----------



## Watson (Jun 18, 2012)




----------



## Watson (Jun 18, 2012)




----------



## Watson (Jun 18, 2012)




----------



## Watson (Jun 18, 2012)




----------



## Watson (Jun 18, 2012)




----------



## Watson (Jun 18, 2012)




----------



## Watson (Jun 18, 2012)




----------



## Watson (Jun 18, 2012)




----------



## Watson (Jun 18, 2012)




----------



## Watson (Jun 18, 2012)




----------



## Watson (Jun 18, 2012)




----------



## Watson (Jun 18, 2012)




----------



## Watson (Jun 18, 2012)




----------



## Watson (Jun 18, 2012)




----------



## Watson (Jun 18, 2012)




----------



## Watson (Jun 18, 2012)




----------



## Watson (Jun 18, 2012)




----------



## Watson (Jun 18, 2012)




----------



## Watson (Jun 18, 2012)




----------



## Watson (Jun 18, 2012)




----------



## Watson (Jun 18, 2012)




----------



## Watson (Jun 18, 2012)




----------



## Watson (Jun 18, 2012)




----------



## Watson (Jun 18, 2012)




----------



## Watson (Jun 18, 2012)




----------



## Watson (Jun 18, 2012)




----------



## Watson (Jun 18, 2012)




----------



## Watson (Jun 18, 2012)




----------



## Watson (Jun 18, 2012)




----------



## Watson (Jun 18, 2012)




----------



## Watson (Jun 18, 2012)




----------



## Watson (Jun 18, 2012)




----------



## Watson (Jun 18, 2012)




----------



## Watson (Jun 18, 2012)




----------



## Watson (Jun 18, 2012)




----------



## Watson (Jun 18, 2012)




----------



## Watson (Jun 18, 2012)




----------



## Watson (Jun 18, 2012)




----------



## Watson (Jun 18, 2012)




----------



## Watson (Jun 18, 2012)




----------



## Watson (Jun 18, 2012)




----------



## Watson (Jun 18, 2012)




----------



## Watson (Jun 18, 2012)




----------



## Watson (Jun 18, 2012)




----------



## Watson (Jun 18, 2012)




----------



## rage racing (Jun 18, 2012)

Some funny shit in here.....


----------



## IronAddict (Jun 18, 2012)

Socrates said:


>



Lol at a lot of these...Wow, ^that's a dead ringer for Flava flav.


----------



## DOMS (Jun 18, 2012)

IronAddict said:


> Wow, ^that's a dead ringer for Flava flav.



He really does look like Flav!


----------



## CG (Jun 18, 2012)

Did not laugh.


----------



## DOMS (Jun 18, 2012)

Cgrant said:


> Did not laugh.



What are you, a ginger? No soul?


----------



## tommygunz (Jun 18, 2012)

I tapped out on the first page, maybe this will get you off of SFW's Thin Ice list


----------



## Ahrnold (Jun 18, 2012)

snickered


----------



## sooner918 (Jun 18, 2012)

Socrates said:


>



Damnit----shitty day at work and I thought I had it. You read them out loud and thats funny chit !!!!


----------



## Watson (Jun 18, 2012)

tommygunz said:


> I tapped out on the first page, maybe this will get you off of SFW's Thin Ice list



its not my fault he's a short prick!


----------



## Watson (Jun 18, 2012)




----------



## Watson (Jun 18, 2012)




----------



## Watson (Jun 18, 2012)




----------



## Watson (Jun 18, 2012)




----------



## Watson (Jun 18, 2012)




----------



## Watson (Jun 18, 2012)




----------



## Watson (Jun 18, 2012)




----------



## Watson (Jun 18, 2012)




----------



## Watson (Jun 18, 2012)




----------



## Watson (Jun 18, 2012)




----------



## Watson (Jun 18, 2012)




----------



## Watson (Jun 18, 2012)




----------



## Watson (Jun 18, 2012)




----------



## Watson (Jun 18, 2012)




----------



## Watson (Jun 18, 2012)




----------



## Watson (Jun 18, 2012)




----------



## Watson (Jun 18, 2012)




----------



## Watson (Jun 18, 2012)




----------



## Watson (Jun 18, 2012)




----------



## Watson (Jun 18, 2012)




----------



## Watson (Jun 18, 2012)




----------



## Watson (Jun 18, 2012)




----------



## Watson (Jun 18, 2012)




----------



## Watson (Jun 18, 2012)




----------



## Watson (Jun 18, 2012)




----------



## Watson (Jun 18, 2012)




----------



## Watson (Jun 18, 2012)




----------



## Watson (Jun 18, 2012)




----------



## Watson (Jun 18, 2012)




----------



## Watson (Jun 18, 2012)




----------



## Watson (Jun 18, 2012)




----------



## Watson (Jun 18, 2012)




----------



## Watson (Jun 18, 2012)




----------



## Watson (Jun 18, 2012)




----------



## Watson (Jun 18, 2012)




----------



## Watson (Jun 18, 2012)




----------



## Watson (Jun 18, 2012)




----------



## Watson (Jun 18, 2012)




----------



## Watson (Jun 18, 2012)




----------



## Watson (Jun 18, 2012)




----------



## Watson (Jun 18, 2012)




----------



## Watson (Jun 18, 2012)




----------



## Watson (Jun 18, 2012)




----------



## Watson (Jun 18, 2012)




----------



## Watson (Jun 18, 2012)




----------



## Watson (Jun 18, 2012)




----------



## Watson (Jun 18, 2012)




----------



## Watson (Jun 18, 2012)




----------



## Watson (Jun 18, 2012)




----------



## Watson (Jun 18, 2012)




----------



## Watson (Jun 18, 2012)




----------



## Watson (Jun 18, 2012)




----------



## Watson (Jun 18, 2012)




----------



## Watson (Jun 18, 2012)




----------



## Watson (Jun 18, 2012)




----------



## Watson (Jun 18, 2012)




----------



## Watson (Jun 18, 2012)




----------



## Watson (Jun 18, 2012)




----------



## Curt James (Jun 18, 2012)

Nose job and a chin implant would do that woman wonders.


----------



## Watson (Jun 18, 2012)




----------



## Watson (Jun 18, 2012)




----------



## Watson (Jun 18, 2012)




----------



## Watson (Jun 18, 2012)




----------



## Watson (Jun 18, 2012)




----------



## Watson (Jun 18, 2012)




----------



## Watson (Jun 18, 2012)




----------



## Watson (Jun 18, 2012)




----------



## Watson (Jun 18, 2012)




----------



## Watson (Jun 18, 2012)




----------



## Watson (Jun 18, 2012)




----------



## Curt James (Jun 18, 2012)

Best. Thread. EVER!

(I laughed.)


----------



## Watson (Jun 18, 2012)




----------



## Watson (Jun 18, 2012)




----------



## Watson (Jun 18, 2012)




----------



## Watson (Jun 18, 2012)




----------



## Watson (Jun 18, 2012)




----------



## Watson (Jun 18, 2012)




----------



## Watson (Jun 18, 2012)




----------



## Curt James (Jun 18, 2012)

lolz


----------



## Watson (Jun 18, 2012)




----------



## Watson (Jun 18, 2012)




----------



## Watson (Jun 18, 2012)




----------



## Watson (Jun 18, 2012)




----------



## Watson (Jun 18, 2012)




----------



## Watson (Jun 18, 2012)




----------



## Watson (Jun 18, 2012)




----------



## Watson (Jun 18, 2012)




----------



## Watson (Jun 18, 2012)




----------



## Watson (Jun 18, 2012)




----------



## Watson (Jun 18, 2012)




----------



## Watson (Jun 18, 2012)




----------



## Watson (Jun 18, 2012)




----------



## Watson (Jun 18, 2012)




----------



## Watson (Jun 18, 2012)




----------



## Little Wing (Jun 18, 2012)

is anyone going to tell him imageshack hosted images don't show up?


----------



## CG (Jun 18, 2012)

DOMS said:


> What are you, a ginger? No soul?



Meh. Just having one of those days lol


----------



## Watson (Jun 18, 2012)

Little Wing said:


> is anyone going to tell him imageshack hosted images don't show up?



since when? is that a US thing? cause i can see every pic on all 7 pages


----------



## Watson (Jun 18, 2012)




----------



## Watson (Jun 18, 2012)




----------



## Watson (Jun 18, 2012)




----------



## Watson (Jun 18, 2012)




----------



## Watson (Jun 18, 2012)




----------



## Watson (Jun 18, 2012)




----------



## Watson (Jun 18, 2012)




----------



## Watson (Jun 18, 2012)




----------



## Watson (Jun 18, 2012)




----------



## Watson (Jun 18, 2012)




----------



## Watson (Jun 19, 2012)




----------



## Watson (Jun 19, 2012)




----------



## Watson (Jun 19, 2012)




----------



## Watson (Jun 19, 2012)




----------



## Watson (Jun 19, 2012)




----------



## Watson (Jun 19, 2012)




----------



## Watson (Jun 19, 2012)




----------



## Watson (Jun 19, 2012)




----------



## Watson (Jun 19, 2012)




----------



## Watson (Jun 19, 2012)




----------



## Watson (Jun 19, 2012)




----------



## Watson (Jun 19, 2012)




----------



## Watson (Jun 19, 2012)




----------



## Watson (Jun 19, 2012)




----------



## Watson (Jun 19, 2012)




----------



## Watson (Jun 19, 2012)




----------



## Watson (Jun 19, 2012)




----------



## Watson (Jun 19, 2012)




----------



## Watson (Jun 19, 2012)




----------



## Watson (Jun 19, 2012)




----------



## Watson (Jun 19, 2012)




----------



## Watson (Jun 19, 2012)




----------



## Watson (Jun 19, 2012)




----------



## Watson (Jun 19, 2012)




----------



## Watson (Jun 19, 2012)




----------



## Watson (Jun 19, 2012)




----------



## Watson (Jun 19, 2012)




----------



## Watson (Jun 19, 2012)




----------



## Watson (Jun 19, 2012)




----------



## Watson (Jun 19, 2012)




----------



## Watson (Jun 19, 2012)




----------



## Watson (Jun 19, 2012)




----------



## Watson (Jun 19, 2012)




----------



## Watson (Jun 19, 2012)




----------



## Watson (Jun 19, 2012)




----------



## Watson (Jun 19, 2012)




----------



## Watson (Jun 19, 2012)




----------



## Watson (Jun 19, 2012)




----------



## Watson (Jun 19, 2012)




----------



## Watson (Jun 19, 2012)




----------



## Watson (Jun 19, 2012)




----------



## Watson (Jun 19, 2012)




----------



## Watson (Jun 19, 2012)




----------



## Watson (Jun 19, 2012)




----------



## Watson (Jun 19, 2012)




----------



## Watson (Jun 19, 2012)




----------



## Watson (Jun 19, 2012)




----------



## Watson (Jun 19, 2012)




----------



## Watson (Jun 19, 2012)




----------



## Watson (Jun 19, 2012)




----------



## Watson (Jun 19, 2012)




----------



## Watson (Jun 19, 2012)




----------



## Watson (Jun 19, 2012)




----------



## Watson (Jun 19, 2012)




----------



## Watson (Jun 19, 2012)




----------



## Watson (Jun 19, 2012)




----------



## Watson (Jun 19, 2012)




----------



## Watson (Jun 19, 2012)




----------



## Watson (Jun 19, 2012)




----------



## Watson (Jun 19, 2012)




----------



## Watson (Jun 19, 2012)




----------



## Watson (Jun 19, 2012)




----------



## Watson (Jun 19, 2012)




----------



## Watson (Jun 19, 2012)




----------



## Watson (Jun 19, 2012)




----------



## Imosted (Jun 19, 2012)

am i the only one seeing this?


----------



## Watson (Jun 19, 2012)




----------



## Watson (Jun 19, 2012)




----------



## Watson (Jun 19, 2012)




----------



## Watson (Jun 19, 2012)




----------



## Watson (Jun 19, 2012)




----------



## Watson (Jun 19, 2012)




----------



## Watson (Jun 19, 2012)




----------



## Watson (Jun 19, 2012)




----------



## Watson (Jun 19, 2012)




----------



## Watson (Jun 19, 2012)




----------



## Watson (Jun 19, 2012)




----------



## Watson (Jun 19, 2012)




----------



## Watson (Jun 19, 2012)




----------



## Watson (Jun 19, 2012)




----------



## Watson (Jun 19, 2012)




----------



## Watson (Jun 19, 2012)




----------



## Watson (Jun 19, 2012)




----------



## Watson (Jun 19, 2012)




----------



## Watson (Jun 19, 2012)




----------



## Watson (Jun 19, 2012)




----------



## Watson (Jun 19, 2012)




----------



## Watson (Jun 19, 2012)




----------



## Watson (Jun 19, 2012)




----------



## Watson (Jun 19, 2012)




----------



## Watson (Jun 19, 2012)




----------



## Watson (Jun 19, 2012)




----------



## Watson (Jun 19, 2012)




----------



## Watson (Jun 19, 2012)




----------



## Watson (Jun 19, 2012)




----------



## Watson (Jun 19, 2012)




----------



## Watson (Jun 19, 2012)




----------



## Watson (Jun 19, 2012)




----------



## Watson (Jun 19, 2012)




----------



## Watson (Jun 19, 2012)




----------



## Watson (Jun 19, 2012)




----------



## Watson (Jun 19, 2012)




----------



## Watson (Jun 19, 2012)




----------



## Watson (Jun 19, 2012)




----------



## Watson (Jun 19, 2012)




----------



## Watson (Jun 19, 2012)




----------



## Watson (Jun 19, 2012)




----------



## Watson (Jun 19, 2012)




----------



## Watson (Jun 19, 2012)




----------



## Watson (Jun 19, 2012)




----------



## Watson (Jun 19, 2012)




----------



## Watson (Jun 19, 2012)




----------



## Watson (Jun 19, 2012)




----------



## Watson (Jun 19, 2012)




----------



## Watson (Jun 19, 2012)




----------



## Watson (Jun 19, 2012)




----------



## Watson (Jun 19, 2012)




----------



## Watson (Jun 19, 2012)




----------



## Watson (Jun 19, 2012)




----------



## Watson (Jun 19, 2012)




----------



## Watson (Jun 19, 2012)




----------



## Watson (Jun 19, 2012)




----------



## Watson (Jun 19, 2012)




----------



## Watson (Jun 19, 2012)




----------



## Watson (Jun 19, 2012)




----------



## Watson (Jun 19, 2012)




----------



## Watson (Jun 19, 2012)




----------



## Watson (Jun 19, 2012)




----------



## Watson (Jun 19, 2012)




----------



## Watson (Jun 19, 2012)




----------



## Watson (Jun 19, 2012)




----------



## Watson (Jun 19, 2012)




----------



## Watson (Jun 19, 2012)




----------



## Watson (Jun 19, 2012)




----------



## azza1971 (Jun 19, 2012)

Socrates said:


>



KOS before he lost his hair??LOL


----------



## Little Wing (Jun 21, 2012)

we violate imageshack rules because of certain things advertized here so they block their images from appearing. clear your cookies n sign back in n you'll see what the rest of us do.


----------



## Little Wing (Jun 21, 2012)

Uploaded with ImageShack.us

can you see ones you haven't hosted?


----------



## Watson (Jun 21, 2012)

no i cant dammit lol, 

ok ill avoid the image shack ones


----------



## Watson (Jun 21, 2012)




----------



## Watson (Jun 21, 2012)




----------



## Watson (Jun 21, 2012)




----------



## Watson (Jun 21, 2012)




----------



## Watson (Jun 21, 2012)




----------



## Watson (Jun 21, 2012)




----------



## Watson (Jun 21, 2012)




----------



## Watson (Jun 21, 2012)




----------



## Watson (Jun 21, 2012)




----------



## Watson (Jun 21, 2012)




----------



## Watson (Jun 21, 2012)




----------



## Watson (Jun 21, 2012)




----------



## Watson (Jun 21, 2012)




----------



## Watson (Jun 21, 2012)




----------



## Watson (Jun 21, 2012)




----------



## Watson (Jun 21, 2012)




----------



## Watson (Jun 21, 2012)




----------



## Watson (Jun 21, 2012)




----------



## Watson (Jun 21, 2012)




----------



## Watson (Jun 21, 2012)




----------



## Watson (Jun 21, 2012)




----------



## Watson (Jun 21, 2012)




----------



## Watson (Jun 21, 2012)




----------



## Watson (Jun 21, 2012)




----------



## Watson (Jun 21, 2012)




----------



## Watson (Jun 21, 2012)




----------



## Watson (Jun 21, 2012)




----------



## Watson (Jun 21, 2012)




----------



## Watson (Jun 21, 2012)




----------



## Watson (Jun 21, 2012)




----------



## Watson (Jun 21, 2012)




----------



## Watson (Jun 21, 2012)




----------



## Watson (Jun 21, 2012)




----------



## Watson (Jun 21, 2012)




----------



## Watson (Jun 21, 2012)




----------



## Watson (Jun 21, 2012)




----------



## Watson (Jun 21, 2012)




----------



## Watson (Jun 21, 2012)




----------



## Watson (Jun 21, 2012)




----------



## Watson (Jun 21, 2012)




----------



## Watson (Jun 21, 2012)




----------



## Watson (Jun 21, 2012)




----------



## Watson (Jun 21, 2012)




----------



## Watson (Jun 21, 2012)




----------



## Watson (Jun 21, 2012)




----------



## Watson (Jun 21, 2012)




----------



## Watson (Jun 21, 2012)




----------



## Watson (Jun 21, 2012)




----------



## Watson (Jun 21, 2012)




----------



## Watson (Jun 21, 2012)




----------



## Watson (Jun 21, 2012)




----------



## Watson (Jun 21, 2012)




----------



## Watson (Jun 21, 2012)




----------



## Watson (Jun 21, 2012)




----------



## Watson (Jun 21, 2012)




----------



## Watson (Jun 21, 2012)




----------



## Watson (Jun 21, 2012)




----------



## Watson (Jun 21, 2012)




----------



## Watson (Jun 21, 2012)




----------



## Watson (Jun 21, 2012)




----------



## Watson (Jun 21, 2012)




----------



## Watson (Jun 21, 2012)




----------



## Watson (Jun 21, 2012)




----------



## Watson (Jun 21, 2012)




----------



## Watson (Jun 21, 2012)




----------



## Watson (Jun 21, 2012)




----------



## Watson (Jun 21, 2012)




----------



## Watson (Jun 21, 2012)




----------



## Watson (Jun 21, 2012)




----------



## Watson (Jun 21, 2012)




----------



## Watson (Jun 21, 2012)




----------



## Watson (Jun 21, 2012)




----------



## Watson (Jun 21, 2012)




----------



## Watson (Jun 21, 2012)




----------



## Watson (Jun 21, 2012)




----------



## Watson (Jun 21, 2012)




----------



## Watson (Jun 21, 2012)




----------



## Watson (Jun 21, 2012)




----------



## Watson (Jun 21, 2012)




----------



## Watson (Jun 21, 2012)




----------



## Watson (Jun 21, 2012)




----------



## Watson (Jun 21, 2012)




----------



## Watson (Jun 21, 2012)




----------



## Watson (Jun 21, 2012)




----------



## Watson (Jun 21, 2012)




----------



## Watson (Jun 21, 2012)




----------



## Watson (Jun 21, 2012)




----------



## Watson (Jun 21, 2012)




----------



## Watson (Jun 21, 2012)




----------



## Watson (Jun 21, 2012)




----------



## Watson (Jun 21, 2012)




----------



## Watson (Jun 21, 2012)




----------



## Watson (Jun 21, 2012)




----------



## Watson (Jun 21, 2012)




----------



## Watson (Jun 21, 2012)




----------



## Watson (Jun 21, 2012)




----------



## Watson (Jun 21, 2012)




----------



## Watson (Jun 21, 2012)




----------



## Watson (Jun 21, 2012)




----------



## Watson (Jun 21, 2012)




----------



## Watson (Jun 21, 2012)




----------



## Watson (Jun 21, 2012)




----------



## Watson (Jun 21, 2012)




----------



## Watson (Jun 21, 2012)




----------



## Watson (Jun 21, 2012)




----------



## Watson (Jun 21, 2012)




----------



## Watson (Jun 21, 2012)




----------



## Watson (Jun 21, 2012)




----------



## Watson (Jun 21, 2012)




----------



## Watson (Jun 21, 2012)




----------



## Watson (Jun 21, 2012)




----------



## Watson (Jun 21, 2012)




----------



## Watson (Jun 21, 2012)




----------



## Watson (Jun 21, 2012)




----------



## Watson (Jun 21, 2012)




----------



## Watson (Jun 21, 2012)




----------



## Watson (Jun 21, 2012)




----------



## Watson (Jun 21, 2012)




----------



## Watson (Jun 21, 2012)




----------



## Watson (Jun 21, 2012)




----------



## Watson (Jun 21, 2012)




----------



## Watson (Jun 21, 2012)




----------



## Watson (Jun 21, 2012)




----------



## Watson (Jun 21, 2012)




----------



## Watson (Jun 21, 2012)




----------



## Watson (Jun 21, 2012)




----------



## Watson (Jun 21, 2012)




----------



## Watson (Jun 21, 2012)




----------



## Watson (Jun 21, 2012)




----------



## Watson (Jun 21, 2012)




----------



## Watson (Jun 21, 2012)




----------



## Watson (Jun 21, 2012)




----------



## Watson (Jun 21, 2012)




----------



## Watson (Jun 21, 2012)




----------



## Watson (Jun 21, 2012)




----------



## DOMS (Jun 21, 2012)

Socrates said:


>



The man's name is 100% win.


----------



## Watson (Jun 22, 2012)




----------



## Watson (Jun 22, 2012)




----------



## Watson (Jun 22, 2012)




----------



## Watson (Jun 22, 2012)




----------



## Watson (Jun 22, 2012)




----------



## Watson (Jun 22, 2012)




----------



## Watson (Jun 22, 2012)




----------



## Watson (Jun 22, 2012)




----------



## Watson (Jun 22, 2012)




----------



## Watson (Jun 22, 2012)




----------



## Watson (Jun 22, 2012)




----------



## Watson (Jun 22, 2012)




----------



## Watson (Jun 22, 2012)




----------



## Watson (Jun 22, 2012)




----------



## Watson (Jun 22, 2012)




----------



## Watson (Jun 22, 2012)




----------



## Watson (Jun 22, 2012)




----------



## Watson (Jun 22, 2012)




----------



## Watson (Jun 22, 2012)




----------



## Watson (Jun 22, 2012)




----------



## Watson (Jun 22, 2012)




----------



## Watson (Jun 22, 2012)




----------



## Watson (Jun 22, 2012)




----------



## Watson (Jun 22, 2012)




----------



## Watson (Jun 22, 2012)




----------



## Watson (Jun 22, 2012)




----------



## Watson (Jun 22, 2012)




----------



## Watson (Jun 22, 2012)




----------



## Watson (Jun 22, 2012)




----------



## Watson (Jun 22, 2012)




----------



## Watson (Jun 22, 2012)




----------



## Watson (Jun 22, 2012)




----------



## Watson (Jun 22, 2012)




----------



## Watson (Jun 22, 2012)




----------



## Watson (Jun 22, 2012)




----------



## Watson (Jun 22, 2012)




----------



## Watson (Jun 22, 2012)




----------



## Watson (Jun 22, 2012)




----------



## Watson (Jun 22, 2012)




----------



## Watson (Jun 22, 2012)




----------



## Watson (Jun 22, 2012)




----------



## Watson (Jun 22, 2012)




----------



## Watson (Jun 22, 2012)




----------



## Watson (Jun 22, 2012)




----------



## Watson (Jun 22, 2012)




----------



## Watson (Jun 22, 2012)




----------



## Watson (Jun 22, 2012)




----------



## Watson (Jun 22, 2012)




----------



## Watson (Jun 22, 2012)




----------



## Watson (Jun 22, 2012)




----------



## Watson (Jun 22, 2012)




----------



## Watson (Jun 22, 2012)




----------



## Watson (Jun 22, 2012)




----------



## Watson (Jun 22, 2012)




----------



## Watson (Jun 22, 2012)




----------



## Watson (Jun 22, 2012)




----------



## Watson (Jun 22, 2012)




----------



## Watson (Jun 22, 2012)




----------



## Watson (Jun 22, 2012)




----------



## Watson (Jun 22, 2012)




----------



## Watson (Jun 22, 2012)




----------



## Watson (Jun 22, 2012)




----------



## Watson (Jun 22, 2012)




----------



## Watson (Jun 22, 2012)




----------



## Watson (Jun 22, 2012)




----------



## Watson (Jun 22, 2012)




----------



## Watson (Jun 22, 2012)




----------



## Watson (Jun 22, 2012)




----------



## Watson (Jun 22, 2012)




----------



## Watson (Jun 22, 2012)




----------



## Watson (Jun 22, 2012)




----------



## Watson (Jun 22, 2012)




----------



## Watson (Jun 22, 2012)




----------



## Watson (Jun 22, 2012)




----------



## Watson (Jun 22, 2012)




----------



## Watson (Jun 22, 2012)




----------



## Watson (Jun 22, 2012)




----------



## Watson (Jun 22, 2012)




----------



## Watson (Jun 22, 2012)




----------



## Watson (Jun 22, 2012)




----------



## Watson (Jun 22, 2012)




----------



## Watson (Jun 22, 2012)




----------



## Watson (Jun 22, 2012)




----------



## Watson (Jun 22, 2012)




----------



## Watson (Jun 22, 2012)




----------



## Watson (Jun 22, 2012)




----------



## Watson (Jun 22, 2012)




----------



## Watson (Jun 22, 2012)




----------



## Watson (Jun 22, 2012)




----------



## Watson (Jun 22, 2012)




----------



## Watson (Jun 22, 2012)




----------



## Watson (Jun 22, 2012)




----------



## Watson (Jun 22, 2012)




----------



## Watson (Jun 22, 2012)




----------



## Watson (Jun 22, 2012)




----------



## Watson (Jun 22, 2012)




----------



## Watson (Jun 22, 2012)




----------



## Watson (Jun 22, 2012)




----------



## Watson (Jun 22, 2012)




----------



## Watson (Jun 22, 2012)




----------



## Watson (Jun 22, 2012)




----------



## Watson (Jun 22, 2012)




----------



## Watson (Jun 22, 2012)




----------



## Watson (Jun 22, 2012)




----------



## Watson (Jun 22, 2012)




----------



## Watson (Jun 22, 2012)




----------



## Watson (Jun 22, 2012)




----------



## Watson (Jun 22, 2012)




----------



## Watson (Jun 22, 2012)




----------



## Watson (Jun 22, 2012)




----------



## Watson (Jul 6, 2012)




----------



## Watson (Jul 6, 2012)




----------



## Watson (Jul 6, 2012)




----------



## Watson (Jul 6, 2012)




----------



## Watson (Jul 6, 2012)




----------



## Watson (Jul 6, 2012)




----------



## Watson (Jul 6, 2012)




----------



## Watson (Jul 6, 2012)




----------



## Watson (Jul 6, 2012)




----------



## Watson (Jul 6, 2012)




----------



## Watson (Jul 6, 2012)




----------



## Watson (Jul 6, 2012)




----------



## Watson (Jul 6, 2012)




----------



## Watson (Jul 6, 2012)




----------



## Watson (Jul 6, 2012)




----------



## Watson (Jul 6, 2012)




----------



## Watson (Jul 6, 2012)




----------



## Watson (Jul 6, 2012)




----------



## Watson (Jul 6, 2012)




----------



## Watson (Jul 6, 2012)




----------



## Watson (Jul 6, 2012)




----------



## Watson (Jul 6, 2012)




----------



## Watson (Jul 7, 2012)




----------



## Watson (Jul 7, 2012)




----------



## Watson (Jul 7, 2012)




----------



## Watson (Jul 7, 2012)




----------



## Watson (Jul 7, 2012)




----------



## Watson (Jul 7, 2012)




----------



## Watson (Jul 7, 2012)




----------



## Watson (Jul 7, 2012)




----------



## Watson (Jul 7, 2012)




----------



## Watson (Jul 7, 2012)




----------



## Watson (Jul 7, 2012)




----------



## Watson (Jul 7, 2012)




----------



## Watson (Jul 7, 2012)




----------



## Watson (Jul 7, 2012)




----------



## Watson (Jul 7, 2012)




----------



## Watson (Jul 7, 2012)




----------



## Watson (Jul 7, 2012)




----------



## Watson (Jul 7, 2012)




----------



## Watson (Jul 7, 2012)




----------



## Watson (Jul 8, 2012)




----------



## Watson (Jul 8, 2012)




----------



## Watson (Jul 8, 2012)




----------



## Watson (Jul 8, 2012)




----------



## Watson (Jul 8, 2012)




----------



## Watson (Jul 8, 2012)




----------



## Watson (Jul 8, 2012)

"[20:13] lasvegassamantha21: hi my name is samantha and i saw u on plenty of fish
[21:31] thehendrix421: hello
[21:32] thehendrix421: who are you on there?
[21:53] lasvegassamantha21: im lasvegassamantha
[21:53] lasvegassamantha21: on plenty offish
[21:53] thehendrix421: ok lemme look
[21:53] thehendrix421: nooooooooooo
[21:54] thehendrix421: noooooo
[21:54] thehendrix421: sorry
[21:54] lasvegassamantha21: huh
[21:54] thehendrix421: i think my profile says no bbw
[21:54] lasvegassamantha21: no it doesnt. infact it says ur open minded about looks
[21:54] lasvegassamantha21: whatever
[21:54] lasvegassamantha21: LATA
[21:54] thehendrix421: ya but no bbw. You're a RBBW. The R is for "HOLY SHIT"
Session Close (lasvegassamantha21): Tue Dec 02 21:54:56 2008

[21:55] lasvegassamantha21: and what is wrong with bbw
[21:55] *** "lasvegassamantha21" signed on at Tue Dec 02 21:55:38 2008.
[21:55] thehendrix421: theres a lot to go over
[21:55] lasvegassamantha21: and that is
[21:56] thehendrix421: oh no.. I was being literal"


----------



## Watson (Jul 8, 2012)




----------



## Watson (Jul 8, 2012)




----------



## Watson (Jul 8, 2012)




----------



## Watson (Jul 8, 2012)




----------



## Watson (Jul 8, 2012)




----------



## Watson (Jul 8, 2012)




----------



## Watson (Jul 8, 2012)




----------



## Watson (Jul 8, 2012)




----------



## Watson (Jul 8, 2012)




----------



## Watson (Jul 8, 2012)




----------



## Watson (Jul 8, 2012)

Bike for sale


What kind of bike? I don't know, I'm not a bike scientist. What I am though is a manly guy looking to sell his bike. This bike is made out of ****l and kick ass spokes. The back reflector was taken off, but if you think that deters me from riding at night, you're way wrong. I practiced ninja training in Japan's mount Fuji for 5 years and the first rule they teach about ninja biking is that back reflectors let the enemy know where you are. Not having a rear reflector is like saying "FUCK YOU CAR, JUST TRY AND FIND ME".



The bike says Giant on the side because it's referring to my junk, but rest assured even if you have tiny junk that Giant advertisement is going to remain right where it is. I bought this bike for 300 dollars from a retired mercenary that fought in both World War 1 and World War 2 and had his right arm bitten off by a shark in the Phillipines while stationed there as a shark handler. When he sold it to me I had to arm wrestle him for the honor to buy it. I broke his arm in 7 places when I did. He was so impressed with me he offered me to be his son but I thought that was sissy shit so I said no way.



The bike has some rusted screws, but that just shows how much of a bad ass you are. Everyone knows rusted screws on a bike means that you probably drove it underwater and that's bad ass in itself. Those screws can be replaced with shiny new ones, but if you're going to go to that trouble why not just punch yourself in the balls since you're probably a dickless lizard who doesn't like to look intimidating.



The bike is for men because the seat is flat or some shit and not shaped like a dildo. If you like flat seated bikes you're going to love this thing because it doesn't try to penetrate your ass or anything.



I've topped out at 75 miles per hour on this uphill but if you're just a regular man you'll probably top it out at 10 miles per hour. This thing is listed as a street bike which is man-code for bike tank. The bike has 7 speeds in total:


Gear 1 - Sissy Gear
Gear 2 - Less Sissy Gear
Gear 3 - Least Sissy Gear
Gear 4 - Boy Gear
Gear 5 - Pre-teen Boy Gear
Gear 6 - Manly Gear
Gear 7 - Big Muscles Gear

I only like gear 6 and 7 to be honest.


Additionally, this tool of all immense men comes with a gigantic lock to keep it secure. The lock is the size of a bull's testicles and tells people you don't fuck around with locking up your bike tank. It tells would-be-thieves "Hey asshole, touch this bike and I'll appear from the bushes ready to club you with a two-by-four".


Bike is for 150 OBO (and don't give me no panzy prices)


----------



## Watson (Jul 8, 2012)




----------



## Watson (Jul 8, 2012)




----------



## Watson (Jul 8, 2012)




----------



## Watson (Jul 8, 2012)




----------



## Watson (Jul 8, 2012)




----------



## Watson (Jul 8, 2012)




----------



## Watson (Jul 8, 2012)




----------



## Watson (Jul 8, 2012)




----------



## Watson (Jul 8, 2012)




----------



## Watson (Jul 8, 2012)




----------



## Watson (Jul 8, 2012)




----------



## Watson (Jul 8, 2012)




----------



## Watson (Jul 8, 2012)




----------



## Watson (Jul 8, 2012)




----------



## Watson (Jul 8, 2012)




----------



## Watson (Jul 22, 2012)




----------



## Watson (Jul 22, 2012)




----------



## Watson (Jul 22, 2012)




----------



## Watson (Jul 22, 2012)




----------



## Watson (Jul 22, 2012)




----------



## Watson (Jul 22, 2012)




----------



## Watson (Jul 22, 2012)




----------



## Watson (Jul 22, 2012)




----------



## Watson (Jul 22, 2012)




----------



## Watson (Jul 22, 2012)




----------



## Watson (Jul 22, 2012)




----------



## Watson (Jul 22, 2012)




----------



## Watson (Jul 22, 2012)




----------



## Watson (Jul 22, 2012)




----------



## Watson (Jul 22, 2012)




----------



## Watson (Jul 22, 2012)




----------



## Watson (Jul 22, 2012)




----------



## Watson (Jul 22, 2012)




----------



## Watson (Jul 22, 2012)




----------



## Watson (Jul 22, 2012)




----------



## Watson (Jul 22, 2012)




----------



## Watson (Jul 22, 2012)




----------



## Watson (Jul 22, 2012)




----------



## Watson (Jul 22, 2012)




----------



## Watson (Jul 22, 2012)




----------



## Watson (Jul 22, 2012)




----------



## Watson (Jul 22, 2012)




----------



## Watson (Jul 22, 2012)




----------



## Watson (Jul 22, 2012)




----------



## Watson (Jul 22, 2012)




----------



## Watson (Jul 22, 2012)




----------



## Watson (Jul 22, 2012)




----------



## Watson (Jul 22, 2012)




----------



## Watson (Jul 22, 2012)




----------



## Watson (Jul 22, 2012)




----------



## Watson (Jul 22, 2012)




----------



## Watson (Jul 22, 2012)




----------



## Watson (Jul 22, 2012)




----------



## Watson (Jul 22, 2012)

A man is getting into the shower just as his wife is finishing up her shower, when the doorbell rings.

The wife quickly wraps herself in a towel and runs downstairs.
When she opens the door, there stands Bob, the next-door neighbor.
Before she says a word, Bob says, 'I'll give you $800 to drop that towel.'

After thinking for a moment, the woman drops her towel and stands naked in front of Bob, after a few seconds, Bob hands her $800 and leaves.

The woman wraps back up in the towel and goes back upstairs.
When she gets to the bathroom, her husband asks, 'Who was that?'
'It was Bob the next door neighbor,' she replies.
'Great,' the husband says, 'did he say anything about the $800 he owes me?


----------



## Watson (Jul 22, 2012)




----------



## Watson (Jul 22, 2012)




----------



## Watson (Jul 22, 2012)




----------



## Watson (Jul 22, 2012)




----------



## Watson (Jul 22, 2012)




----------



## Watson (Jul 22, 2012)




----------



## Watson (Jul 22, 2012)




----------



## Watson (Jul 22, 2012)




----------



## Watson (Jul 22, 2012)




----------



## Watson (Jul 22, 2012)




----------



## Watson (Jul 22, 2012)




----------



## Watson (Jul 22, 2012)




----------



## Watson (Jul 22, 2012)




----------



## Watson (Jul 22, 2012)




----------



## Watson (Jul 22, 2012)




----------



## Watson (Jul 22, 2012)




----------



## Watson (Jul 22, 2012)




----------



## Watson (Jul 22, 2012)




----------



## Watson (Jul 22, 2012)




----------



## Watson (Jul 22, 2012)




----------



## Watson (Jul 22, 2012)




----------

